# Abgrenzung Helius AM <--> AC



## kalkhoffpink (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo Nicolai-Gemeinde,

Ich fÃ¼rchte ja, dass die Frage schon des Ã¶fteren gestellt wurde, ich hab auch schon im AC und AM Thread "quer" gelesen aber sicher bin ich mir nichtâ¦.evtl. lÃ¤sst es sich aber relativ schnell abhandeln.

Kann jemand das AC gegen das AM abgrenzen? Also fÃ¼r was brauch ich ein AM?

Ich hab ein Remedy zu hause und fÃ¼r dieses Jahr neu aufgebaut ein banshee Wildcard, was mein stabiles ALL-IN-ONE Bike werden sollte. Nach einem 2-Tage Trip nach Winterberg ist fÃ¼r mich klar, dass ich mich nicht fÃ¼r Freeride und Downhill interessiere, aber fÃ¼r agressives AM/Enduro-mÃ¤Ãiges Single-Trail heizen als auch fÃ¼r verbockteres, technischeres GelÃ¤nde, alles zumeist im Mittelgebirge.

Das Wildcard wiegt z.B. nackt 3,6 kg ohne DÃ¤mpfer. Das Helius AM ca. 3.3kg und das AC etwa 2,6kg.
Fahre das Wildcard Ã¼brigens vorne mit 160mm und hinten mit 130mm schÃ¶n straff und da schlÃ¤gt nix durch....

Nun zurÃ¼ck zur eigentlichen Frage, ab wann muss ich fÃ¼rchten dass ein AC die GrÃ¤tsche macht? Mit welchem Konkurrenzbike ist es vergleichbar? Gleiche Liga wie das Remedy oder ein Stumpjumper z.Bâ¦???
WÃ¤hrend das AM bei Spezi Enduro oder Santa Cruz Nomad oder Rocky Mountain Slayer oder Trek Slash mitspieltâ¦??

Danke fÃ¼r euren Input, Andreas


----------



## trailterror (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Ich denk deine vergleiche sind gar nicht mal soo verkehrt.
Das AM ist ein enduro bike mit kleinen freeride ambitionen. Aufbau bis zu 180mm (mit verstärktem UR) möglich.

Das AC ist wohl das All mountain/trailbike. Leichter, wohl etwas agiler, dafür wohl nicht ganz so potent. Bins AC aber noch nicht gefahren, es sind also mutmassungen meinerseits..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettigel (14. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen,

mit dem AM kannst du das, was du mit dem AC machst, auch machen.
Hinzu kommt, dass du damit in den Bikepark darfst, was für Dich aber uninteressant ist.

Für mich hört es sich an, als bräuchtest du kein AM.
Ich stand vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auch vor der Frage, ob ich mir ein AC oder ein AM kaufen soll.

Bei mir ist es ein AM geworden, weil ich erstens gerne in den Bikepark fahre, gerne auch mal einen Tag nur zum Sprungtraining nutze, aber auch Touren zwischen 30 und 50 Km fahren will.

Für Letzteres reicht aber auch ein AC, damit geht's aber besser.

Wenn du Dir ein AC mit 150 mm vorne und hinten aufbaust, wirst du damit  bestimmt glücklich.

Das Argument, was man als ambitionierter Singletrail-Fahrer immer hört, ist, dass man irgendwann mal "mehr" möchte, d.h. in den Bikepark etc. Dafür ist natürlich "Luft nach oben", also ein AM, besser.
Da du das für dich ausgeschlossen hast, würd' ich ein AC nehmen.

Im Übrigen sind Singletrailtouren natürlich auch mit dem AM gut, aber je nach Aufbau und Bereifung ist es bergauf auf jeden Fall nicht mehr gemütlich, sondern artet in harte Arbeit aus. Mein AM wiegt zum Beispiel knapp unter oder sogar über 16 Kg, fahre aber auch einen CCDB und ne Van vorne.

Als Letztes also die Abgrenzung überblicksartig: 

AC (= Remedy, SJ Evo)

- Singletrail (+) (+)
- Bikepark   (+) (-), möglich, aber naja
- Ich fahr' in's Mittelgebirge und fahre alles, was kommt, auch bergauf (+) 
   (+)
-Touren (+) (+), für mich der Inbegriff des "Tourers"



AM (=Slash, Spec. Enduro)

- Singletrail (+) (-), das (-) gibt's für die Bergauftauglichkeit
- Bikepark (+)
- Ich fahr in's Mittelgebirge... (+), aber Vorteile bei den Abfahrtstrails.
- Touren (+), irgendwann lässt die Kondition nach


Entschuldige das Durcheinander in dem Beitrag, ich brauch' noch 'nen Kaffee.


----------



## flyingscot (14. Juni 2012)

Das AM hat meines Wissens aber nur eine eingeschränkte Bikeparkfreigabe. Wenn du häufig in den Bikepark fährst, ist es nicht wirklich das Bike der Wahl.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Juni 2012)

Schwierige Entscheidung zwischen AC und AM. 
Ich würde ein AM nehmen, weil du alles damit machen kannst/darfst. 
Der Unterschied liegt in erster Linie beim Gewicht und Federweg.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Juni 2012)

@Mettigel

Danke fÃ¼r den ausfÃ¼hrlichen Beitrag 

Das Grundproblem bei mir ist, dass ich gerne EIN Bike fÃ¼r alles hÃ¤tte.
Und dass ich in der Vergangenheit vor den Standard AM-Bikes wie Remedy und Stumpjumper zurÃ¼ckgeschreckt habe, aus Sorge das Teil kÃ¶nnte bei Strecken mit etwas mehr "Air-Time" unterm Hintern zusammenbrechen.....

Wenn ich Bikepark ausschlieÃe, dann eben so dedizierte Freeride Strecken mit fiesen Drops und Road Gaps. Aber wenn auf der Strecke ein paar SprÃ¼nge daherkommen sind diese schon willkommenâ¦.

Ich hab bislang auch nur Videos von den Strecken in Warstein z.B. gesehen und da sind ja schon ein paar Table unterwegs dabei die ich dann ungern umfahren wÃ¼rde.

Wenn ich zu einer Tour starte, dann auch mit dem Wunsch eine Strecke zu finden, wo es knackig zur Sache geht. Dass der Hauptteil der Tour CC-mÃ¤Ãig ist, liegt wohl in der Natur der Mittelgebirge.

Mein Wildcard habe ich jetzt trotz sauschwerer Gravity Dropper bei 15,6kg. Ein Helius AM sollte ich mit etwas Gewichtstuning also auf knapp 15kg bekommen.
AuÃerdem wÃ¼rde ich es, Ã¤hnlich wie mein Wildcard hinten mit hÃ¶chstens 140mm fahren, weil ich es straffer und direkter mag. BÃ¼gelbrett scheidet fÃ¼r mich aus...

Ist echt eine schwere Entscheidung, da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass sich die beiden sonst recht Ã¤hnlich fahrenâ¦.


----------



## pillehille (14. Juni 2012)

da du aus Köln kommst würde ich dir vorschlagen, dass du einfach mal zum Bike-Bauer nach Ratingen fährst und dich dort beraten lässt. 
Möglicherweise haben die sogar beide Bikes da und du kannst dich mal draufsetzen.

Ich persönlich würde mir als nächstes Fully ein AC kaufen, da ich eigentlich nie im Bikepark unterwegs bin und eher traillastige-Touren fahre (habe momentan das FR was eher in Richtung AM geht).


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juni 2012)

Ich habe beide und fahre mittlerweile zu 80% das AC. Das AM kommt nur für Bikepark und (meistens Shuttle) Touren in den Alpen zum Einsatz. Letzten Endes hängt da aber auch sehr viel vom Aufbau ab, beide Rahmen kann man in die eine oder andere Richtung aufbauen. Mein AC liegt bei 12,6Kg (mit Reverb, Bos Deville, RubberQueen 2.2, 66,7°lw) und mein AM bei 15,1Kg (Reverb, Fox Talas 180, DHX Coil, Ardent 2.6, Angleset mit 65,4° lw).

Grundsätzlich ist das AC tiefer und direkter, zum reinen Trailheizen imho die bessere Wahl, wirds gröber, dann AM. Aber mach es an der "Gabel Frage" fest, willst Du bei 160mm bleiben, dann bleibt Dir sowieso nur das AM. Beim AC bist Du halt an die max. 150mm gebunden.

Über die Stabilität des AC brauchst Du Dir keine keine Gedanken machen. Solange Du nicht anfängst, Roadgaps zu springen, sehe ich da kein Problem.




...


----------



## Eksduro (14. Juni 2012)

hmm...möglich wäre doch auch ein AC mit AM Unterrohr und einer 160er gabel oder?

würde den lenkwinkel nochmal minimal abflachen zum trailheizen und du hättest deine gewünschten 160mm vorn....

kann dir aber nur den tip geben mal einen termin bikebauer zu vereinbaren und dich auf beides mal draufzusetzen....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Juni 2012)

@dreamdeep

2,5 kg unterschied sind schon eine Ansage. Aber klar hängt es am Aufbau. Unterscheidet sich die Basis (Rahmen) doch letztendlich nur um 700g.

Wenn ich mir den Staub am Tauchrohr ansehe, nutze ich, selbst in Winterberg nur bestenfalls ca. 120mm. Liegt aber auch an der straffen Abstimmung, dass die Gabel nicht so weit eintaucht. Gerade in verblocktem Gelände oder Stufen säuft das Bike sonst zu sehr ab.

Habe da eher so ´nen "Stabilitätstick", dass die 36er Rohre mehr aushalten als die 32er. Aber evtl. sind die 34er eine gute Alternative.

@Eksduro

Dass es das AM mit AFR Unterrohr gibt, wußte ich, aber dass es das AC mit AM-Unterrohr gibt ist neu. Wenn man dann noch die AM-Dämpferaufnahme wählt bleibt vom AC nicht viel übrig

Aber wenn ein Rahmen bricht, dann auch eher am Hinterbau, oder?


Ein Besuch beim bikebauer steht aber auf jeden Fall im Terminkalender.


----------



## Eksduro (14. Juni 2012)

jupp...fahr auf jeden fall zum bikebauer und grüß mal schön 


hab in etwa das gleiche einsatzgebiet, mit etwa 2-3 bikeparktagen im jahr...

da ich auch den stabilitätstick habe (100kg ohne ausrüstung) habe ich mich fürs AM entschieden...vorne 160er gabel, hinten den dämpfer ins zweite loch, andere dämpferhalterung für etwas flacheren lenkwinkel und was soll ich sagen....hammergeil....

zwar 16,5 kg (größe XL mit HS, AFR unterrohr und stabilen laufrädern), aber was solls, macht spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juni 2012)

Wenn Du sowieso auf straffen und wenig Federweg stehst, nimm das AC und baue es entsprechend auf. Die tiefe Geometrie, auch bedingt durch weniger Federweg, ist auf dem Trail einfach spitze. 
Rohrsätze kannst Du frei wählen (in der Regel auch kostenlos), wenn Stabilität ein große Thema ist, nimm halt den AM Hinterbau dazu etc. und baue es mit stabilen parts auf. Die Deville funktioniert spitze im AC! könntest ja aber auch eine Lyrik/Fox 36 traveln. 
Ich für meinen Teil würde den Rahmen dann noch mit Coil Dämpfer und -1.5° Works Components für 66°LW bestücken. Das wäre für mich momentan das optimale DoItAll Bike


----------



## sinucello (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich steh vor der gleichen Entscheidung und hab jetzt "leider" auch noch das 29er und das 26b AC entdeckt ;-). Das AM konnte ich am Nicolai Stand in Eschweiler in L (fällt kleiner aus als z. B. Merida und Stevens) probieren, fuhr sich ziemlich bequem, sicher, ruhig, satt und kletterte trotzdem gut, das Gewicht hat sich auf der kurzen Strecke nicht störend bemerkbar gemacht. AC war leider nicht da.

Kann man das 26b AC auch irgendwo probefahren?

Ciao,
Sacha


----------



## NoStyle (14. Juni 2012)

Das AC bringt Dir nur was wenn Du konsequent auf maximal 15 cm Federweg vorne aufbaust, dazu leichte Parts mit Schwerpunkt aus dem XC, dann hast Du einen ordentlichen Gewichtsvorteil für die Touren. Zur Not das Bike mit 1.5 und Winkelsteuersatz schön flach legen, denn die Geo ist, zumindest auf dem Papier, recht steil.

Spökes wie AM mit AFR-Unterrohr oder AC mit AM-Unterrohr ist unsinnig.

Du magst straffen Federweg und hast es gerne stabil, niedrige Überstandshöhe und und und - super - hast Du doch alles mit dem Wildcard!?!?! Allerdings möchte niemandem am Geld-ausgeben hindern und verbleibe mit: Think less - Ride more!


----------



## Mettigel (14. Juni 2012)

Also wenn du Lust hast, dann kann ich Dich mit dem AM auch mal 'ne Probefahrt machen lassen.
Ich studiere zwar nur in Köln, aber da wird sich schon was machen lassen.
Ist btw. Größe 'S'.

Ps.: Wenn du sowieso im Pott bist, kannst du auch mal bei den Jungs von Cycle Culture Company vorbei schauen. Bisschen Wettbewerb schadet ja nie.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Juni 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> da ich auch den stabilitätstick habe (100kg ohne ausrüstung) habe ich mich fürs AM entschieden...vorne 160er gabel, hinten den dämpfer ins zweite loch, andere dämpferhalterung für etwas flacheren lenkwinkel und was soll ich sagen....hammergeil....
> 
> zwar 16,5 kg (größe XL mit HS, AFR unterrohr und stabilen laufrädern), aber was solls, macht spass




Also falls ich mich fürs AM entschließen sollte, dann in jedem Fall mit AFR Unterrohr. Laut Vincent wiegt das gerade mal 80g mehr...
Allerdings werde ich, wie geschrieben bestenfalls auf +/- 15kg damit kommen. Mit ner 160er TALAS, DHX-Air und der Monster-Gravity-Dropper (ca. 600g)...


----------



## Eksduro (14. Juni 2012)

wohl eher auf +15.....

und afr unterrohr seh ich genauso, deshalb hab ichs auch genommen...
ich glaub ich werd nie ne 180er gabel wollen, aber die option zu haben ohne das es mehr kostet und nur 80 gramm mehr wiegt, was ist daran unsinn.....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (16. Juni 2012)

Nimm das AC, wenn du Bikepark und FR lastige Aktionen eh völlig ausschliesst.
Dann aber auch mit "kleiner" Gabel. Sonst macht das kaum Sinn.


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juni 2012)

Was wiegst du denn?

Ich würd das AM nehmen, ganz einfach weil ich die dicken Gabeln mag. Einerseits wegen der Steifigkeit (aber ich bin auch ein bisschen dick...) und andrerseits wegen der Dämpfung, die geht da einfach besser (aber mein Gabelwissen ist auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell). 

Beim Rahmen selber hätte ich auch beim AC keine Bedenken wegen der Stabilität...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Juni 2012)

Ich wiege 80kg.

Bikepark und FR schließe ich nur in soweit aus, dass ich sicher so schnell keine Drops über 1m machen werde und über Northshore Elemente werde ich sicher auch nicht hoppeln.

Aber das Bike soll wie gesagt schon ein paar Sprünge aushalten, sowohl geshapte im Bikepark (Tables) als auch welche in freier Wildbahn. Ansonsten soll es aggressive Trail-Hatz schon aushalten und zwar nicht nur eben so sondern zuverlässig.

Vom Federweg schätze ich, dass 140 bis max. 160mm völlig ausreichen. 180 und mehr schließe ich definitiv aus.

Was mich ein wenig vom AC "abschreckt" ist, dass die Jungs bei den AMT All Mountain TRIAL Videos das AM und das ION 14 aber kein AC benutzen...auf der Homepage von Nicolai steht beim AC auch nur Tour und Trail, beim AM steht Enduro...muss ja einen Grund haben, oder?


----------



## trailterror (17. Juni 2012)

Denk mal übers Ion 14 nach. Stabil "wenig" FW. Zum trailheizen und für sprünge zu haben

Sonst würd ich sagen: Nimm das AM; dann hast du ein ruhigeres gewissen (obwohl ich auch denke, dass das AC auch genügen würde); aber ich denk du wehrst dich innerlich eh gegen das AC


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Juni 2012)

Kann man mit dem Ion14 überhaupt Touren fahren?


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Juni 2012)

so wie frank und marco in den amt videos abgehen wirst du oder ich oder andere hier eh nicht fahren können. die skills sind außerirdisch.
das ac ist eine trailrakete vor dem herrn.
ich denke mal, dass ac hat auch genug reserven, die nicolais sind so stabil gebaut.

habe auch lange zwischen beiden geschwankt.
letztendlich habe ich mich fürs am entschieden, weil ich persönlich gerne eine 160mm gabel haben wollte und auch ab und an mal im bikepark damit fahre.
spritziger und agiler hat sich bei der probefahrt das ac fahren lassen.


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juni 2012)

Prinzipiell kann man mit allem Touren fahren...



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich wiege 80kg.
> 
> Bikepark und FR schließe ich nur in soweit aus, dass ich sicher so schnell keine Drops über 1m machen werde und über Northshore Elemente werde ich sicher auch nicht hoppeln.
> 
> Aber das Bike soll wie gesagt schon ein paar Sprünge aushalten, sowohl geshapte im Bikepark (Tables) als auch welche in freier Wildbahn. Ansonsten soll es aggressive Trail-Hatz schon aushalten und zwar nicht nur eben so sondern zuverlässig.



Drops unter einem Meter und kleinere Sprünge sind aber schon eher CroussCountry als Enduro. Das hällt das AC schon aus... Blos weil deutsche Marathons in der Regel Rennradtauglich sind heisst das nicht dass ein entsprechend benanntes Rad nicht mehr aushält. 

Nur so als Beispiel ein paar Cross-Country-Fotos:


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juni 2012)

Für Drops unter 1m und ein paar geshapten Tables braucht es noch lange kein AM, das hält das AC problemlos aus! Nach allem was Du so schreibst, würde ich den Stabilitätsgedanken jetzt mal hinten anstellen, beide Bikes sind sicherlich ausreichend stabil für Deine Fahrweise.



> Ich hab ein Remedy zu hause und für dieses Jahr neu aufgebaut ein banshee Wildcard, was mein stabiles ALL-IN-ONE Bike werden sollte.


Nochmal zum Verständnis, das Remedy behälst Du oder geht es? 
Was ist mit dem Wildcard, hast Du ja erst aufgebaut, was gefällt Dir daran nicht bzw. warum taugt es Dir nicht als ALL-IN-ONE Bike?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Juni 2012)

@dreamdeep

Das Remedy fährt hauptsächlich meine Freundin, deshalb werde ich das behalten.

Das Wildcard ist super, liegt satt auf dem Trail und vermittelt mit dem Angle-Set viel Vertrauen beim heizen. Ist aber von den Genen her ein Freerider, deshalb nicht ganz so wendig/spritzig. Mein Kumpel NoStyle der ebenfalls ein Wildcard fährt ist da zwar anderer Meinung, aber der hat auch ein "M". Mein "L" ist da vom Radstand her schon ne Ecke länger und eben irgendwie ein bisschen träge.

Zum Standard-AM könnte ich halt auch noch mal 300-400g allein am Rahmen sparen. Das ist sicher nicht die Welt für mein Einsatzgebiet, aber Kleinvieh gibt auch Mist.

@chickenway-user

Schöne Bilder, aber der "Drop" hat doch höchstens 30cmzumindest sieht es auf dem Bild so aus. Wenn das ein Meter sein soll, dann erhöhe ich auf 2m Wunschhöhe


----------



## Andiduro (17. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre auch ein AM und bin vorher ein Bike mit 150mm vorne gefahren. Das AC ist von seiner eigenen Stabilität bestimmt ausreichend aber wichtiger ist vielleicht die Gabel. Bei mir hat die 32 FOX bei einigen Aktionen doch ein wenig gelitten und musste dann an der Gabelkrone repariert werden.
Allerdings wird es ja jetzt auch 34er FOX geben das wär eine Option. Aber bin doch froh um mein AM und hab gerne noch ein wenig Reserve auch bei der Gabel. Und Bergauf geht es auch super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juni 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ist aber von den Genen her ein Freerider, deshalb nicht ganz so wendig/spritzig. Mein Kumpel NoStyle der ebenfalls ein Wildcard fährt ist da zwar anderer Meinung, aber der hat auch ein "M". Mein "L" ist da vom Radstand her schon ne Ecke länger und eben irgendwie ein bisschen träge.


Die Geodaten aller 3 Rahmen hast Du schon verglichen? 
Z.B. Radstand Größe L
Wildcard: 1164mm, 
AM: 1166mm, 
AC: 1140

Wenn Dir das Wildcard zu sehr Freerider ist und Du wert auf wendig/spritzig legst, dann geht die Tendenz weiter in Richtung AC. Hilft aber alles nichts, wenn Du eigentlich lieber ein AM hättest.



...


----------



## trailterror (17. Juni 2012)

Nee, mal im ernst: fast alle hier sind der meinung das AC sei völlig ausreichend! Wie bereits gesagt hab ich auch das gefühl, dass du lieber das AM hättest...

Ein bike für fast alles gibts, ein perfektes bike für jede situation gibts nicht...setz deine prioritäten und entscheide...so oder so musst du abstriche machen


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juni 2012)

Wieso machst du nicht einfach das Angleset raus oder anders rum wens dir zu lang ist? Oder ist das schon in der Position "steilerer Lenkwinkel"?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Juni 2012)

Ohne Angle-Set wären es 67 Grad beim Wildcard.
Es stimmt schon, dass der Radstand beim AM in "L" genauso groß ist.
So gesehen wäre das AC das richtige Bike...?!

Womit wir wieder beim bikebauer und der Probefahrt wären....


----------



## sluette (17. Juni 2012)

ich habe mir damals auch gedanken übers AC gemacht, 2 details haben mich abgehalten und wieder zum AM gebracht. 
a) die beschränkung auf 150er gabeln und 
b) der kurze dämpfer (200x57) 
letzteres lässt sich vielleicht mit der AM dämpferaufnahme umgehen und in einen 216x63er ändern, ist aber nur eine vermutung. 

so kisten wie diese hier find ich total klasse:


----------



## sinucello (17. Juni 2012)

Hi,


geracer schrieb:


> Allerdings wird es ja jetzt auch 34er FOX geben das wär eine Option.


waren die bisher nicht nur mit 160mm angekündigt? Könnte man die dann irgendwie auf 150mm begrenzen damit sie im AC verwendbar sind?

Ciao,
Sacha


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Juni 2012)

Die 34er Talas geht 160 und 120. 140/150 wär natürlich besser.

Ich wette aber es fahren auch etliche das AC mit einer 160er....

Die Dämpferlänge 200x57 hab ich beim Remedy auch und beim Haibike Ride waren es sogar nur 190mm. Vermisst hab ich da nix. Der DHX Coil im Ride ging ziemlich gut.


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Juni 2012)

@sluette

der 216er dämpfer ist im ac nicht realisierbar laut Nicolai.
hatte auch mal angefragt wenn ich im ac die am dämpferaufnahme wollte, ob dann mein dämpfer aus dem am funktionieren würde.
johannes hat neien gesagt :-(


----------



## NoStyle (18. Juni 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ... Das Wildcard ist super, liegt satt auf dem Trail und vermittelt mit dem Angle-Set viel Vertrauen beim heizen. Ist aber von den Genen her ein Freerider, deshalb nicht ganz so wendig/spritzig. Mein Kumpel NoStyle der ebenfalls ein Wildcard fährt ist da zwar anderer Meinung, aber der hat auch ein "M". Mein "L" ist da vom Radstand her schon ne Ecke länger und eben irgendwie ein bisschen träge.
> 
> Zum Standard-AM könnte ich halt auch noch mal 300-400g allein am Rahmen sparen. Das ist sicher nicht die Welt für mein Einsatzgebiet, aber Kleinvieh gibt auch Mist ...


Eigentlich wollte ich mich aus weiteren Diskussionen raushalten, da ich Kalkhoffpink ein wenig kenne und das für den völlig falschen Zeitpunkt halte, aber egal ... 

Das Wildcard gehört zu den wendigsten und spritzigsten Short/Midtravel-Freeridern, die es derzeit überhaupt noch zu kaufen gibt! Das es ein Nischenbike ist habe ich oft genug erwähnt, aber wer nicht hören will ... Stichwort Desktop-MTB ... Stichwort Schwimmen und Badehose ... 
Ja, ich fahre Größe M, macht nix, denn mit 1,5 Grad Winkelsteuersatz komme ich auf einen Radstand von ca. 1150 cm, das ist nach heutigem Stand eher knackig als träge, aber das ist das Bike eh nicht. Ich könnte auch Größe L fahren, allerdings ganz sicher nicht mit 70er, 80er oder 90er Vorbau ... Winkelsteuersatz rausnehmen könnte helfen, hoffentlich wirds nur dann nicht zu nervös im richtigen Gerumpel! 

Ich kann nur eine ausführliche Probefahrt fürs AM und AC empfehlen!
Zum AM hast Du eigentlich nur wenige Vorteile, wenn überhaupt. Mehr Federweg, der sich satter und weniger direkt anfühlen dürfte. 400 Gramm gespart, wahnsinn! Mit AFR-Unterrohr dann ca. 320 Gramm, das wars, denn an den Parts geht vermutlich nicht mehr viel. Diesen Stabilitätswahn würde ich mal aus der Birne hauen, sei es beim Remedy, beim Giant Reign, sei es beim AM oder AC. Gerade zerbrochene Nicolais findet man wenig bis gar nicht. Deshalb ist auch ein AFR Unterrohr total überflüssig wenn man kaum in Parks fährt und keine 180er Gabel plant. Wer wegen Gewicht jammert sollte sich diese 80 - 100 Gramm sparen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Das AM ist ganz bestimmt ein Spitzenbike, aber ob sich das genug vom Wildcard abgrenzt kann nur eine ausführliche Probefahrt entscheiden. 

Mein Tipp:
Du bist zu 90 % Tourenfahrer. Ich würde ein leicht modifiziertes AC in Betracht ziehen, z.B. L Oberrohr mit kurzem Vorbau, M Sitzrohr und eventuell Winkelsteuersatz in Tapered- oder OnePoitFive-Steuerrohr. Schöne 150er Gabel rein und schön leichte Parts - fertig ist eine Trailfräse vom allerfeinsten, mit der man alles fahren kann, wenn man sich traut. Aber auch das solltest Du vorher Probefahren um den Wohlfühlfaktor zu prüfen, oder ob Dir die Hinterbaufunktion gefällt. 

Herzliche Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (18. Juni 2012)

Das unterschreibe ich so komplett 

Zum AM wird es keinen großen Unterschied machen. Wenn dann ein leichtes AC aufbauen, geht ohne großen Aufand mit unter 13Kg. Und das wäre dann wirklich ein Vorteil beim trailtouren zum Wildcard. 
Wenn man nur auf ein Bike setzt, muss man immer Kompromisse eingehen, die Kompromisse sollten aber in dem Bereich liegen, der am wenigstens zum tragen kommt. Wenn man also zu 90% Trail Touren fährt, dann sollte das Bike auch dafür optimiert sein und nicht für die restlichen 2 mal im Jahr Bikepark.

Wie gesagt, ich habe täglich die Wahl zwischen beiden Bikes. Und solange es nicht wirklich heftig zur Sache geht, hole ich immer lieber das AC aus dem Keller. Mit einer guten Gabel und Winkelsteuersatz, liegt das AC auch noch bei Highspeed erstaunlich ruhig. Und die Trails wo das AC überfodert wäre, gibt es hier bei uns in der Umgebung nicht. Da muss es dann schon alpiner zugehen. 

Was den 216mm Dämpfer angeht, das ist imho überbewertet. Hatte AM in beiden Versionen (200/216) und der Unterschied ist wirklich minimal. Da ist es wichtiger, dass der Dämpfer gut auf den Rahmen angepasst ist bzw. das Setup stimmt.


...


----------



## NoStyle (18. Juni 2012)

Das Wildcard hat ebenfalls einen 200/57 Dämpfer, damit werden progressive 127 mm und etwas linearere 165 mm Federweg generiert. Bin ganz bei Dreamdeep: Ordentliche Hinterbaukinematik mit der richtigen Portion Hirnschalz und Übersetzungsverhältnisse unter 1:3 machen einen fantastischen Job. Zudem hat das AC "nur" maximal 146 mm, das sollte mit einem 200er Dämpfer prima passen.

PS: Wenn es kein AC sein sollte geht das auch alles unkompliziert mit einem Banshee Spitfire. 160er Gabeln kein Thema, Geo auch ohne Angleset spitze, Federweg passt auch da Banshees generell eher progressiver sind, Stabilität auch kein Thema ...

Aber: Probefahren, alles andere ist Theorie!!!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Juni 2012)

@NoStyle

Jaâ¦Papaâ¦.

Du darfst einfach meine "AusflÃ¼ge" in Fremd-Foren nicht weiter verfolgen, dann musst Du Dich auch nicht aufregenâ¦

Aaaaalso, das mit den 90% Touren kann man so und so sehen. Sicher werde ich fÃ¼r das Gebiet um Altenberg herum kein AM brauchen, da reicht evtl. sogar das Helius CC aus, auch wenn man den einen oder anderen Trail noch wesentlich heftiger fahren kann, als wir das im Moment noch tun. Zudem hoffe ich doch in der Zukunft noch ein paar knackige Abfahrten im Bergischen, im Sauerland, der Eifel oder um Aachen herum zu fahren. Und wenn die Parks Willingen bzw. Warstein wirklich schÃ¶ne Natur-Trails bieten, dann werde ich da sicher auch Ã¶fter mal zu finden sein. 
Und dafÃ¼r hÃ¤tte ich dann schon gern ein adÃ¤quates Bike.

Sicher stimmt es, dass ich mit dem AM im Vergleich zum Wildcard nicht sooo wahnsinnig viel gewinne, daher versuche ich ja auch mÃ¶glichst viel Ã¼ber das AC herauszubekommen.
Und klar, das Spitfire wÃ¤re dann auch auf der Short-List, hat aber wieder den "fiesen" Mini-Link, genau wie das RUNE...

Have Fun...


----------



## sluette (18. Juni 2012)

passend zum thema AC HardCore einsatz habe ich gerade folgendes Bild bei FB gefunden:


----------



## NoStyle (18. Juni 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ... JaPapa.
> 
> Du darfst einfach meine "Ausflüge" in Fremd-Foren nicht weiter verfolgen, dann musst Du Dich auch nicht aufregen
> 
> ...


Dann solltest Du mich auch nicht darauf verweisen 

Und was immer auch an Mini-Links so fies sein soll ... ich weiss es nicht!

Bezüglich Tour mal ganz realistisch:
Ist die Eifel bergiger und ausgesetzter als das Bergische Land, oder gar das Rhein- oder Ahrtal? Gibt es riesen Unterschiede zwischen Bergischen Trails und Trails im Sauerland, ausser steiler und Höhenmetern? Ist der Warsteiner Park ca. 3 x so krass wie ne Abfahrt in Altenberg?

Bei hochalpinen Strecken, oder dem Downhill in Bad Wildbad lasse ich mir gerne einen von krassen Trails erzählen, denn die sind das. Gut möglich das man dafür auch ein krasses Bike braucht. In den deutschen Mittelgebirgen wird das schon schwieriger oder deutlich partieller 

Wenn ich mir sluettes gepostetes AC anschaue, würde ich da nur den Dämpfer tauschen und ab damit zur nächsten Megavalanche Lenzerheide , welche tatsächlich auch sehr krasse Trailabschnitte bieten 

Änd yess, Ei hääf tatsächlich funn wis mei Baik


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Juni 2012)

@NoStyle

Da ich diese Gegenden noch nicht besucht habe, weiß ich nicht, welch supermegaheißen Trails dort lauern...

Und ja, das Bild mit dem dreckigen AC ist schon cool, aber Matsch am Rahmen sagt noch nix über die gefahrene Strecke und den Helm als einzigen Hinweis für Hardcore zu nehmen...????

Ich glaube ich schließe den Thread mal ab um NoStyles Nerven zu schonen und den Rest des Forums nicht unnötig zu belasten...

Die Saison 2012 ist noch lang und VOR Mitte 2013 wird sich vermutlich eh kein neues Bike im Geldbeutel finden.
Bis dahin hab ich aber hoffentlich auch meinen Style und dafür dann das richtige Rad gefunden. Und es ist durchaus möglich, dass ich es bereits habe...also alles easy...

Besten Dank für alle Posts und *Keep on ridin´*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (18. Juni 2012)

Ahahahaha, nee neee mein Guter, meinetwegen kannst Du nach Bikes Ausschau halten und dich informieren und kaufen oder fahren was und wie es Dir beliebt - dafür ist das Forum da 

Unabhängig davon interessiert mich die Abgrenzung AM/AC tatsächlich auch, da meine Richtung definitiv gegen "Tour" geht, was immer man damit im Detail auch verbindet ...

Mal im Ernst: Fahr ein oder mehrere AMs und ACs einfach mal unverbindlich probe - man weiss ja nie! Ich finde, das AC wäre ein heisser Kandidat für Dich  
Oder eben auch andere aktuelle Enduro/AMs - gibt viele Bikes die Dir passen könnten. 
Ich habe das früher auch oft gemacht und nur so kann man Erfahrung sammeln und konkreter abklären was man braucht oder nicht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Juni 2012)

Wer es noch nicht kennt, hier ein etwas längliches, etwas unscharfes Video, aber man sieht das AC (HelmCam) mal auf einer fiesen Strecke.
Interessant, dass sich hier FR und AC ein Stelldichein geben. das AM wär vermutlich perfekt dafür...oder ist es das AC..??

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2LLPuZhlLY"]coudon.mp4      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Juni 2012)

Und das hier auch noch.....


Noch mal felsiges Geläuf:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqrnV2ahYYA"]GOPR0001.MP4      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Das AC im CC-Einsatz..:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/157760/


Mini-Meinung der MTB-Bravo:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...all-mountain-mtb-made-in-germany.544227.2.htm


Bissi Federungstechnik:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5701069"]Nicolai Helius AC 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


Servus


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Juni 2012)

Wie du siehst, alles Trails die sich mit dem AC locker fahren lassen. Die zwei letzten sind geradezu ideal fürs AC. Beim ersten hätte ich eventuell schon mein AM aus dem Keller geholt, was nicht heisst, dass es mit dem AC nicht genauso gut geht. Mit dem AM und entsprechenden Fahrwerk ist man dann in den verblockten passagen nur etwas schneller bzw. muss weniger aktiv fahren, dafür gehts mit dem AC leichter bergauf.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Juni 2012)

Geht das AC besser bergauf wg. Gewicht oder Geo?


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Juni 2012)

Kommt auf die Gabel an, mit einer absenkbaren Gabel hauptsächlich wegen Gewicht und ggf. der Bereifung.


----------



## spooky1980 (18. Juni 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Gerade zerbrochene Nicolais findet man wenig bis gar nicht.



 Du kennst dich anscheinend aus.


----------



## NoStyle (18. Juni 2012)

Nicht unbedingt. Mir selbst ist noch kein Rahmen gebrochen und wenn das im Bekanntenkreis passierte wars kein Nicolai 

BTW: Tolle Videos - bei solchen Trails kann ich nur neidisch werden


----------



## sinucello (21. Juni 2012)

Hi,


kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Die 34er Talas geht 160 und 120. 140/150 wär natürlich besser.


beim gerade unter News stehenden Scott Genius ist die 34er Talas modifiziert mit 150/120 verbaut - allerdings 650b:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/i2/j4/i2j429a1gajx/large_Scott_Genius_720_Datenblatt.jpeg

Normal gibts die auch nur mit 160/120:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...650B-160-Fit-RC2-Federgabel-Modell-2013-.html

Mal sehen, vielleicht gibt es die ja dann in der Bucht oder sogar after market wenn mein Sparschwein voll genug für das AC ist.

Ciao,
Sacha


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Juni 2012)

Mal unter uns, es kann nicht das Riesenproblem sein, eine 160er im AC zu verbauen, oder? Der eine Zentimeter macht den Lenkwinkel im besten Fall ein halbes Grad flacher und das Tretlager 5mm höher, das ist alles....oder übersehe ich was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinucello (21. Juni 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Mal unter uns, es kann nicht das Riesenproblem sein, eine 160er im AC zu verbauen, oder? Der eine Zentimeter macht den Lenkwinkel im besten Fall ein halbes Grad flacher und das Tretlager 5mm höher, das ist alles....oder übersehe ich was???



war da nicht was mit Garantieverlust?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht recht vorstellen, was der Zentimeter Gabellänge an der Haltbarkeit des Rahmens verschlechtern sollte. Man darf halt nur nicht anfangen das Bike dann für Bikepark etc. zu zweckentfremden.
Aber ob ich nun die Trail-Tour mit 150mm oder 160mm mache ist dem Rahmen vermutlich wurscht, oder?
Sonst würde ja auch der Einbau eines Angle-Sets die Garantie erlöschen lassen weil Sie die Geometrie verändert...oder ist das so?


----------



## sluette (21. Juni 2012)

ne so einfach ist das nicht. freigegeben ist ja nicht ein 150er gabel sondern ein gabel mit 527mm einbauhöhe (die dann einer 150mm Revelation als Referenzmodell entspricht). und bei der rahmenauslegung muss jeder hersteller sich auf ein max. maß festlegen und die grenze setzten. 
du sagst nun 1cm mehr oder weniger macht nix, der nächste beruft sich darauf und packt noch einen drauf. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2012)

sluette hat völlig recht. Die max. Einbauhöhe fürs AC liegt bei 530mm, eine Fox Float 36 hat 550mm, eine Lyrik liegt bei 545mm. Sind also nicht nur 10mm, sondern 15-20mm. Die Garantie geht ebenfalls flöten, wenn man darauf bei einem 2k Rahmen verzichten möchte, ok.

Mit einem ZS Steuersatz, kann man da noch etwas reissen, sodass es passt (bekommt aber dann ggf. schnell Probleme mit der Freigängigkeit Unterrohr/Gabelkrone). Alles andere macht wenig Sinn. Das AC ist für die 527mm optimiert, mehr versaut dann nur die Geo und das Gesamtkonzept bzw. die Vorteile vom AC und man kann gleich zum AM greifen.

Mir ist auch nicht klar, wo jetzt das Probleme mit den aktuellen 140-150er Gabeln liegt. Revelation, Sektor Coil, Deville usw. funktionieren wunderbar mit dem AC, sind Stabilitätsmässig völlig ausreichend, senken weiter das Gewicht und passen ins Gesamtkonzept. Wenn man meint stabilitätsmässig  eine 160er Gabel zu brauchen, weil man zum Frühstück 2m Flatdrops vom Garagendach springt, stimmt sowieso irgendwas mit der Rahmenwahl nicht.




...


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Juni 2012)

Das ist eine gute Erklärung. Du hast auch die beste Erfahrung mit dem AM und AC.

Ich habe nur das AM genommen, weil ich eine 160 Gabel haben wollte.
Für 80% der Touren ist mein AM eigentlich zu heftig, aber mir waren die 20% sehr wichtig.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2012)

Sollte jetzt auch kein Angriff auf 160mm Gabeln werden, fahre im AM ja selbst 180mm. Nur machen die 160mm im AC halt keinen Sinn. Dann lieber das AM nehmen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Juni 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mir ist auch nicht klar, wo jetzt das Probleme mit den aktuellen 140-150er Gabeln liegt. Revelation, Sektor Coil, Deville usw. funktionieren wunderbar mit dem AC, sind Stabilitätsmässig völlig ausreichend, senken weiter das Gewicht und passen ins Gesamtkonzept.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht ist auch hier etwas umdenken angesagt. Bislang waren die 32er einfach CC/XC-Gabeln für mich. Eine Revelation für agressives Trail-schreddern eher ein Witz. Werde mich da aber noch mal ganz genau schlau machen, auch wenn sich innerlich, bei dem Gedanken "Air-Time" mit einer Revelation zu haben, meine Bauchdecke kräuselt...

Perfekt wäre eben eine 34er mit 140/150mm

Und es wäre vermutlich blanker Unsinn eine 180er Talas im AC einfach immer mit 140 zufahren...*lach*


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Juli 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sollte jetzt auch kein Angriff auf 160mm Gabeln werden, fahre im AM ja selbst 180mm. Nur machen die 160mm im AC halt keinen Sinn. Dann lieber das AM nehmen




Muss den Thread noch mal aufwärmen, weil meine Enduro-Trail-Bike Short-List an Bikes immer kürzer wird, das Helius aber dauerhaft unter den Top 3 bleibt....

Es dreht sich ja immer noch um den Vergleich zwischen AM und AC.
Inzwischen habe ich so einiges über 32er Gablen gelesen und bin der Meinung eine 160er zu brauchen, nicht wegen dem FEderweg sondern wegen Steifigkeit/Stabilität.

Diskutiert wurde kurz das Thema AC mit AM Unterrohr um eine 160er Gabel im AC verwenden zu können. Der Hinweis von dreamdeap die Geometrie damit zu versauen finde ich inzwischen nicht mehr so relevant. Das AC ist bis 530mm Einbaulänge freigegeben, die Talas 160 hat 540mm. Dass der Zentimeter die Geometrie komplett versaut kommt mir übertrieben vor.
Schließlich ist das AM auch für Gabeln mit 160mm optimiert, 170mm kann man machen. Darin per AFR Unterrohr eine 180er zu fahren "versaut" die Geo letztendlich auch um 1-2 Zentimeter, also eigentlich kein Unterschied.

Interessanter wäre die Frage wie stabil der Hinterbau des AC ist. Denn meist brechen Rahmen ja eher am Hinterbau als z.B. am Oberrohr.
Und zu einem AM Unterrohr auch noch einen AM Hinterbau ans AC zu machen ist nun tatsächlich bekloppt...

Ein AC anstatt ein AM zu wählen wäre auch eine reine Gewichtsfrage, denn wenn ich mir die Geometriedaten (vor allem Oberrohrlänge und REACH) beider Bikes in "L" so ansehe, bräuchte ich vermutlich beim AM ein ""L" (REACH 425mm) und beim AC ein "XL" (REACH 422mm) womit der Vorteil kürzerer Radstand beim AC wieder dahin wäre. Zusätzlich finde ich 67,5 Grad Lenkwinkel beim AC auch für ein Trailbike recht steil, womit ich wieder ein Angle-Set verbauen müßte. Die Überstandshöhe beim AC in "XL" wäre dann auch 2cm höher.

Somit schwinden die Vorteile des AC in der Sonne dahin und es bleibt als Hauptvorteil zum AM nach dieser "Milchmädchenrechnung" eigentlich nur noch 200-300g übrig...


----------



## trailterror (23. Juli 2012)

Du sagst es....
Ich würd mir ein leichtes AM in L aufbauen!

Deine forderungen wären quasi alle erfüllt, einzig die paar hundert gramm rahmengewicht wären die kehrseite der medaille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (23. Juli 2012)

und zum trailshredden ist das ac einfach spritziger...die kurzen kettenstreben sind der wahnsinn.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Juli 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> und zum trailshredden ist das ac einfach spritziger...die kurzen kettenstreben sind der wahnsinn.



Sprichst Du tatsächlich von 4mm Unterschied ????
AM (430mm) und AC (426mm)

Wenn das so ist, muss natürlich das AC her....


Richtiges Trail-Shreddern geht übrigens so:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM_V1KP0o-U"]FRANK SCHNEIDER - Hard-Tales 1.      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dr.juggles (23. Juli 2012)

ich fand auf der probefahrt das ac auf jedenfall gefühlt spritziger als das panzer-like am 
da ich aber 0,1t habe und mit dem rad regelmäßig im bikepark fahre musste das am her.
auf meinen hometrails wär mir das ac manchmal lieber.

der schneidi shreddet auch mit dem einrad die zugspitze runter...der typ zählt nicht!


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juli 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> auf meinen hometrails wär mir das ac manchmal lieber.


So ist es, Bikepark/Alpen AM, Hometrails AC. Am besten man hat beide


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Juli 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> So ist es, Bikepark/Alpen AM, Hometrails AC. Am besten man hat beide


Bike Park/Alpen ,FR (Argon-Rohloff)Hometrails AC (Pinion).
.


----------



## Warpo (1. August 2012)

Sorry for the English... I have ridden my AC with 3 differen forks.

1.- RS Pike, 140mm travel, 520mm length. Felt my weight was a little too much over the front.







2.- RS Revelation 150mm travel, 530mm length. Felt really nice and balanced. For steep uphills and moderate downhill, it's really nice. Very confident and responsive.






3.- Manitou Nixon 160mm travel, 545mm length. - This one I really like. I have yet to test it on steep climbs, but overall it really feels so nice and it still pedals really well. It needs to readjust the rear shock as you'll have more weight over the rear. But I think it handles better.






Too bad the Factory will not warranty the use of a fork longer than 530mm. 
The AC has so much potential. With a 160mm fork, it is more confident going downhill, still pretty responsive, a little slacker and the bottom bracket height is spot on with the longer fork.

After riding the Nixon, I would like something stiffer and with a better damper. Only candidate is maybe a BOS Deville. The Manitou can not be shortened in travel, it's an old platform and it has too much travel for the Factory to warranty.

Unfortunately, the manitou will have to go. And there's no other fork but the Revelation that is 150mm travel and 530mm long. There are others coming ar 520-525mm, but I really don't like that much the handling with those.

The new 34 forks come only in Tapered, so no go in my frame.

A shortened Lyrik DH or Float RC2 maybe... 

I hope the factory would give green light to 160mm forks. I use a CK Steelset, so no worries there.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. August 2012)

Thanks for your Input,

my aim is to have a very direct responding (enduro) trail bike, that gives a lot of confidence in the ride. That said, I would like to ride a 36 fork because of stiffness and stability and a Helius AM frame that can be ridden between 136 and 171 in the rear. The Helius AC might be stable enough for most but I do not want to make any compromises regarding the way I ride down....


----------



## Warpo (1. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Thanks for your Input,
> 
> my aim is to have a very direct responding (enduro) trail bike, that gives a lot of confidence in the ride. That said, I would like to ride a 36 fork because of stiffness and stability and a Helius AM frame that can be ridden between 136 and 171 in the rear. The Helius AC might be stable enough for most but I do not want to make any compromises regarding the way I ride down....



Ahh... it makes sense. 

In my case, I want the ultimate trailbike. The AC is just so stiff that you really feel the 32mm forks a little weak and the geometry could be a little taller and slacker.

I love my AC!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. August 2012)

Warpo schrieb:


> Ahh... it makes sense.
> 
> In my case, I want the ultimate trailbike. The AC is just so stiff that you really feel the 32mm forks a little weak and the geometry could be a little taller and slacker.
> 
> I love my AC!



The thing is, that I cannot see any advantages for the AC over the AM except weight....


----------



## Warpo (1. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> The thing is, that I cannot see any advantages for the AC over the AM except weight....



Well, I have not ridden an AM, so I can't tell. There are more things that may not be evident on paper.


----------



## lakekeman (1. August 2012)

Warpo schrieb:


> Unfortunately, the manitou will have to go. And there's no other fork but the Revelation that is 150mm travel and 530mm long. There are others coming ar 520-525mm, but I really don't like that much the handling with those.



Hey Warpo,

I recently swapped from a >530mm RS Sektor to a 520mm MZ 44 and share your feelings. The MZ is the better fork but I really notice the shorter axle to crown length - the bike feels a bit unbalanced towards the front.

Already thinking of going back.. or maybe the new X-Fusion Slant will be a good option..


----------



## Warpo (1. August 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Hey Warpo,
> 
> I recently swapped from a >530mm RS Sektor to a 520mm MZ 44 and share your feelings. The MZ is the better fork but I really notice the shorter axle to crown length - the bike feels a bit unbalanced towards the front.
> 
> Already thinking of going back.. or maybe the new X-Fusion Slant will be a good option..



Then, don't try a longer fork. 

I'm waiting on the Slant also. My Vector Air HLR is a really nice shock. Much better than the Monarch or the Romic.

A friend told me it will come in 1 1/8", but all the press releases mention only tapered steerer. If it's available in tapered, then I will not be able to use the Slant.


----------



## lakekeman (1. August 2012)

Well, I am not very tempted to try a 160mm fork as I have my helius AM @ 170 for heavy duty riding.
But I am sure the AC would handle it very well as it is pretty capable with a good rear shock.


----------

